# My 'favorites' won't work right anymore.



## akaStacy (Mar 22, 2012)

When I updated internet explorer I lost all my favorites. I was able to find them on dropbox and just copy/paste them back, but now they won't update.
When I go to my favorites I have to go to favorites/favorites/favorites then I see my list. If I save anything in any of the first two folders I can't find it again. 
I use dropbox for online back up and nothing I add to my favorites updates onto the site even though everything else I save to my computer updates.
I don't know what I did or how to fix it. I'm having problems with my computer and am afraid it is going to stop working and I will lose all my favorites.
It also won't show any subfolders I create.
Also, everything disappeared from my favorites bar and I can't add anything else.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

By default your fav's are saved in: %systemdrive%\users\_userprofilename_/favorites

So, if you open *computer* go to your system drive (usually c then to users, then your user account and into your fav folder from there.

Now from there if you have multiple favorite folders go through them to where you see your saved links, highlight them all and copy them. Then go to the first Favorite folder (the one right after your user name), and paste them there.

Open internet explorer and see if they are there. They should be.


----------

